# الكبائن العامه



## زكي بدر (25 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته

كنت عايز من حضراتكم معلومات او شرح مبسط عن شبكه تليفونات الكبائن العامه , وشكرا


----------



## خليل السعدون (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور ولك كل التقدير والاحترام بارك الله فيك


----------



## muhammed_snake2000 (28 أغسطس 2010)

والله انا عايزه كمان


----------

